

Minecraft: Pi Edition Video Demo - Newky
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/2603

======
dirkk0
Cool, Minecraft with Python scripting. Any infos if Minecraft was re-written
in C/C++ for the Pi/mobile?

~~~
Des_Tiny
Yes - it's all written in C++.

~~~
dirkk0
Cool, thank you. May I ask where you found this information?

